# Rubio to Stay in Spain?



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Or force himself outta MINN?



> Ricky Rubio's father gave an interview after the draft stating that his son is now likely to stay in Europe for one or two years, rather than signing in Minnesota.
> 
> Yahoo! reports that a trade between the Knicks and Wolves to send Rubio to New York is likely. But later reports suggest that the Wolves are so far stating that they'll retain their rights to the Spanish point guard.


http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/60090/20090625/rubio_likely_to_stay_in_europe/


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Didn't work for Yi, and it's not gonna work for Rubio.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Unless he actually stays in Europe.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If MIN does end up having to trade Ricky, they'll get solid value for him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They have Flynn and Calathes, they dont need him.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'd tell him to **** off to Spain. They have another point guard.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If he stays it will be because he can't get out of his buyout or get it reduced to a reasonable sum.Apparently it shall be reduced from the 6.6 million(6 million after the T'wolves contribute 550K) that it was,but that's a lot more than he's due to make as the 5th pick.If this link is correct then he's going to make 2.72,2.93 and 3.13.You figure that he's going to pay 30% in taxes then that means he's going to lose money or just break even his first three years in the nba.Since he isn't guaranteed anything beyond that this would be stupid.You could end up owing money if you got hurt so bad you couldn't play.

I've heard that Rubio only gets about 230K to play in spain next year so he's got one really ridiculous contract.I wonder how they induced him to agree to that buyout since it's apparently going to stand between him and 10 million dollars.Personally I think that rubio goes 2nd or 3rd if not for this complication.It's pretty much likely that he starts out next season in Spain because that's when it's really in his club's interest to compromise.Apparently they've used the buyout as collateral on a tax debt,so this is really one screwed up situation.


----------



## Neskenenad (Jun 23, 2009)

He can't put up wight in Europe. He needs NBA coaches if he is to fulfill his potential, he must play against more athletic players at both ends, and that won't happen in Europe!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> They have Flynn and Calathes, they dont need him.


Calathes was traded to Dallas and what kind of statement is that ? You don't draft someone fifth overall and not want him to contribute right away.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I wouldn't hate the idea of keeping Rubio over in Spain for a year or two, but frankly I don't think it's necessary for his development. He has the abilities to contribute to Minny right now. He's in a pretty odd situation though, I'm very curious how this pans out.

I am thinking he'll probably be traded away, and if he goes to the Knicks they could offer him some endorsements or something that could help with the buyout. It wouldn't shock me if Minny keeps him, though.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

GregOden said:


> I wouldn't hate the idea of keeping Rubio over in Spain for a year or two, but frankly I don't think it's necessary for his development. He has the abilities to contribute to Minny right now. He's in a pretty odd situation though, I'm very curious how this pans out.
> 
> I am thinking he'll probably be traded away, and if he goes to the Knicks they could offer him some endorsements or something that could help with the buyout.  It wouldn't shock me if Minny keeps him, though.


Rubio doesn't need to and shouldn't stay in Spain, he has been a pro for four years now. He will need some time to get accustomed to everything, the language might be a minor barrier at the start, but this is not your typical rookie. It is crucial for his development to take next step which is the NBA in 2009.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree completely Crocco, I even said that I think it will be better for his development to come over now. I even said that I fully believe he can be a contributing factor right now. However, the contract issues should be a pretty serious concern for him. Staying in Europe may be the best situation for him financially. He'll be playing here for 3 years before he'll break even. Of course he'll then be in line for a pay day, assuming he stays healthy and plays well. But what if he gets hurt? What if he isn't the talent people expect him to be? Than he faces the possibility of losing millions of dollars. It's nice to believe he can stay healthy, but it's also a very serious risk. 

He is only 18 years old, staying in Spain and finishing up his contract is a luxury that he has because of his age. If he comes back to the states at age 20, he will still be a very young prospect. I personally want to see him play now, but I really won't hold it against him if he stays in Europe. It really seems to me like that is what's smartest for him and his family. Here's to hoping his hoop dreams are stronger than his logic.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Rubio should stay in Minny. He'll get that money in endorsements. Think about it, he'll be a complete and utter ****ing megastar in Spain, and he'll be probably be pretty big in the U.S. because of his looks, age, and flashiness.

NBA contracts eventually mean very little to athletes when you're getting commercials, hand outs, shoe deals, magazine interviews, ESPN hype, etc.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Seanzie said:


> Rubio should stay in Minny. He'll get that money in endorsements. Think about it, he'll be a complete and utter ****ing megastar in Spain, and he'll be probably be pretty big in the U.S. because of his looks, age, and flashiness.
> 
> NBA contracts eventually mean very little to athletes when you're getting commercials, hand outs, shoe deals, magazine interviews, ESPN hype, etc.


yeah ricky rubio is mother****ing HOT


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the vast majority of nba players don't have significant endorsements beyond shoe deals.Very few players make much more than a hundred thousand off shoe deals.If noone knows who you are then you're not going to get paid to endorse anything.If only fans in a specific market or hardcore fans know who you then you have very little value as an endorser.People in Europe and Spain know who Rubio is,but he's hardly famous here.He's not going to make anything close to six million dollars off the court.The only way to make that sort of money is to prove that you're a superstar.I'd guess that someone like Chris Paul probably makes in the neighbourhood of six million per year in endorsements and very few players are even close to that level.There probably aren't more than twenty or thirty players in the league who make more than a million per year in endorsements and the ones at the bottom are only getting local endorsements.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Diable said:


> the vast majority of nba players don't have significant endorsements beyond shoe deals.Very few players make much more than a hundred thousand off shoe deals.If noone knows who you are then you're not going to get paid to endorse anything.If only fans in a specific market or hardcore fans know who you then you have very little value as an endorser.People in Europe and Spain know who Rubio is,but he's hardly famous here.He's not going to make anything close to six million dollars off the court.The only way to make that sort of money is to prove that you're a superstar.I'd guess that someone like Chris Paul probably makes in the neighbourhood of six million per year in endorsements and very few players are even close to that level.There probably aren't more than twenty or thirty players in the league who make more than a million per year in endorsements and the ones at the bottom are only getting local endorsements.


Yeah, but he just got drafted fifth overall in the NBA draft. I think it's foolish to believe he won't be a star in his home country, especially if he has any measure of success.



DANNY said:


> yeah ricky rubio is mother****ing HOT


Not judging you, but I meant that he's good looking in an 18-year-old-guy-who-is-adored-by-15-year-old-girls way.

Think Spanish Zac Effron.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Diable said:


> the vast majority of nba players don't have significant endorsements beyond shoe deals.Very few players make much more than a hundred thousand off shoe deals.If noone knows who you are then you're not going to get paid to endorse anything.If only fans in a specific market or hardcore fans know who you then you have very little value as an endorser.People in Europe and Spain know who Rubio is,but he's hardly famous here.He's not going to make anything close to six million dollars off the court.The only way to make that sort of money is to prove that you're a superstar.I'd guess that someone like Chris Paul probably makes in the neighbourhood of six million per year in endorsements and very few players are even close to that level.There probably aren't more than twenty or thirty players in the league who make more than a million per year in endorsements and the ones at the bottom are only getting local endorsements.


The vast majority of NBA players aren't the second most famous basketball player in their home countries. Imagine a situation similar to Yi, bu on a much smaller scale. 

I live in the states, and have never left the country. I really have no idea how the market works across seas, but I do know that outside of maybe Pau Gasol, Ricky Rubio is the most popular basketball player. He's young, confident, and seems to be pretty marketable. I don't think it's far fetched to say that he could land some endorsements over in Spain. Of course this is all me speculating, it was simply an idea.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm sure that Rubio has endorsements in Spain.He probably has a shoe deal already.I never said he wasn't making money in Spain.That really has little to do with him playing in Minnesota.It also doesn't mean he wants to come over here and play for free when he can wait awhile and get paid millions instead.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I feel bad for Minnesota, unless they drafted him only to trade him, after what the Bucks went through with Yi i dont wish this kind of crap on any team.. i was really hoping rubio would be different


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

> Ricky Rubio will remain in Spain to play for his DKV Joventut team for the remaining two years of his contract rather than try to move to the NBA this season, El Periodico reported today.


Via rotoworld and the st paul pioneer press


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.twincities.com/ci_12741576?nclick_check=1


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Not completely surprising. It's a shame, I really wanted to see the kid play in the NBA next season. I don't blame him frankly.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

minn was stupid for picking him


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

This is stupid. I had been waiting to see Rubio in the NBA since when he was 16. I was pretty impressed with him during the Olympics but NBA is still different


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

TM said:


> minn was stupid for picking him


Sacramento was stupid for not picking him.


----------

